# Spitfire Trailer competition results...?



## Puzzlefactory

So when will @Spitfire Team announce the results of the contest?


----------



## ptram

Either there are too many good pieces, or none worth!


----------



## pfmusic

Finalists...winner to be announced soon


----------



## mac

I was too late sending mine in, else I'd be on this list (obviously). Do we have any members in there?


----------



## mac

Also, a video playlist would make way more sense @Spitfire Team


----------



## Garry

My 2 cents: 6 worthy finalists, all out of my league - congrats to all. Personally, I would give the winner to Brian Zinola, and runner up to Mika Lumiljarvi. For me, Mika's was the most interesting composition, but Brian should take it for most closely matching the dynamics and feel of the music to the video. All very impressive though. What a great idea for a competition - hope they do it again.


----------



## chrishurn

Really honoured to have made it to the final! Congrats to all who entered. Cheers.


----------



## hs6327

Nice job Chris! Congrats.


----------



## kavinsky

I feel Brian's track sounds great, but its pretty far from the trailer vibe in my opinion
sounds more like a great modern action que.


----------



## TGV

Didn't like 1, 2 and 5: rather empty IMO, although the sound of 5 was rather pleasing. Nr. 3 was considerably better; nice work Chris. Fractions, nr. 4, is interesting and good sounding: minimalism of a better kind than we usually hear in trailers. Nr. 6 is interesting, but not quite there. So I'd go for 4 or 3.


----------



## Damarus

Nice job finalists. +1 for Chris


----------



## chrishurn

Thanks @TGV and @Damarus , I appreciate it.


----------



## Critz

It seems like Spitfire demonstrated their support for equality of opportunity for women...


----------



## Solamnia

Garry said:


> My 2 cents: 6 worthy finalists, all out of my league - congrats to all. Personally, I would give the winner to Brian Zinola, and runner up to Mika Lumiljarvi. For me, Mika's was the most interesting composition, but Brian should take it for most closely matching the dynamics and feel of the music to the video. All very impressive though. What a great idea for a competition - hope they do it again.


Thank you Garry! Appreciate it! -ML


----------

